# Dum Spiro Spero (As long as I breathe, I hope) - Sad but also hopeful <3



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

My latest pinterest board...

http://pinterest.com/butterflybubble/dum-spiro-spero/

/links


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow!  Love so many of those quotes, so moving.  Someone recently told me about Pinterest but I didn't really know what it was, having seen yours I may just have to go and sign up for it now    Thanks for sharing xx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Your board is inspirational   I've just started one of my own.   xx


----------



## Judi86 (Dec 6, 2012)

Butterfly Wishes I love your board, crying and pinning with hot chocolate! Xxxx


----------

